# Universal Sewing Machine



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

My father's neighbor is selling his home I was given the sewing machine that had been his wife's. It's a Universal Model 302L, I had never heard of it and looks like it may be older than the White I have. It wants to run but the fabric doesn't pull along, not real techincal here sorry. I just plugged it in tonight to try to figure it out. Does anyone here know how to get it moving, the belt looks good and the bobbin case isn't dusty.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'd check and see if the feed dogs are up and moving. And if that old, it may need a good oiling (or wd-40).

Those are my first thoughts.

Angie


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks Angie, I really love my now growing collection of older machines and I'm going to miss this set of neighbors and glad I have something of hers.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Check the gauge for the number of stitches per inch--might read '1, 2 , 3etc'..IF it is on '0' move the bar, button, knob to the longest stitch and see if it will move.. Sorry about your neighbors, glad you have the machine...QB


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Both Angie and Queen Bee just said what I was going to post!


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks ladies, the dog feed has a little knob that I can adjust so I did that to get it up since it wasn't. It seems like the belt doesn't always want to spin might have my dad look at it to see if its something easy but would be nice if I can figure it out on my own.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

If it's an old machine that belt may be stretched out, or dry rotted. Maybe you could look online for a new belt for it.

Angie


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Could there be a clog caused from oil and dust in there?


----------

